# Importing Building Materials



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

For those who have done any building here, did you investigate importing building materials (insulation, tiles, doors, windows, electrics, etc.) from any other counties to get better quality or value or simply more options? I get the impression that some of the materials used in Portugal are either a bit behind the times or expensive or both, and that maybe better can be gotten elsewhere (UK / Poland / Bulgaria / Spain / Germany/ China). Anybody gone down this road?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Yep - Bought doors in UK, Tiles in Spain, Flooring in Sweden, Windows in Germany, heat-pump in France and stainless balustrade from China. Heavy low value stuff like blocks the main cost is transport so best to use cheapest local source. I was going to do a wooden roof and had material sourced in Poland but changed the design last minute. 

Electrical components had to be Portuguese as in my case I needed inspection and certification at the end of the project.


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks.Have you any links to any of the sites you used, or company names?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't see why you want to import stuff - they do have those things in Portugal and if anything is wrong with them you can take them back. Moving to another country kinda involves supporting the local economy.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

AidanMcK said:


> Thanks.Have you any links to any of the sites you used, or company names?


Not to hand, No and since we are unlikely to have similar tastes I don't imagine they would be that useful. Infinitely better to do your own research based on your personal preference, style, taste and budget.


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

Supporting the local economy is all well and good providing the prices are more or less reasonably and the quality is decent and they have what you want. That's not always the case. Anyway I'll continue with the research. Having said that, I've a feeling we'll end up getting the vast majority of stuff locally in the end.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We did two renovations on the two different parts of the property & we bought everything locally........ the only thing I regret buying locally is the electrical fittings because the Portuguese ones are absolutely dreadful quality. 

If I was doing it again, I'd have imported British MK switches & sockets etc.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

travelling-man said:


> We did two renovations on the two different parts of the property & we bought everything locally........ the only thing I regret buying locally is the electrical fittings because the Portuguese ones are absolutely dreadful quality.
> 
> If I was doing it again, I'd have imported British MK switches & sockets etc.


Do MK make Euro two pin sockets? If not, how will you get your installation approved?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> Do MK make Euro two pin sockets? If not, how will you get your installation approved?


I doubt they do but if I were doing it again & knowing what I know now, I should have gone with Brit fittings & to hell with it. 

The Portuguese fittings are as much use as a one legged man at a bum kicking contest.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

travelling-man said:


> I doubt they do but if I were doing it again & knowing what I know now, I should have gone with Brit fittings & to hell with it.
> 
> The Portuguese fittings are as much use as a one legged man at a bum kicking contest.


The use of UK standard wiring and fittings is illegal in Spain and, where used, the signing off certificate (needed to get the electrical supply connected) will be refused. I would be surprised if it is not similar in Portugal.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We were always connected & just changed the name so wouldn't have had that issue I guess..... But the quality of the snap fit fittings here is appalling. 

I've seen better quality in Tanzania, Uganda & Botswana etc!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

travelling-man said:


> We were always connected & just changed the name so wouldn't have had that issue I guess..... But the quality of the snap fit fittings here is appalling.
> 
> I've seen better quality in Tanzania, Uganda & Botswana etc!


I have seen some places where they have used the rubbish sold by the chinos and they are really dangerous.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Mine are from a proper wholesaler but they're not 10% of the quality of MK or similar.


----------

